# Joining the ABT bandwagon- Q-View



## browneyesvictim (Aug 24, 2016)

New to the forum, but a long time smoker... Joined the forum, done the e-course, paid my dues, got the Jeff Phillips recipes, now putting them to work. (fwiw- I have my own rub blend dialed in but pitching in for something new seems fair!) Had to have a little smoker fix. Got a potluck to go to, so ABT's it is!

Here they are prepped. Going in the smoker today, then sent to the fridge. Will be finish grilled onsite Saturday. More pics to come.













ABT0-0000.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Aug 24, 2016


















ABT1-0000.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Aug 24, 2016


















ABT2-0001.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Aug 24, 2016


















ABT3-0000.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Aug 24, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 24, 2016)

Looks tasty! Welcome!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 24, 2016)

Those are gonna be Great !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Everbody will love them!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You might want to call them "ABTs" (Atomic Buffalo Turds).

And Welcome to SMF !  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 24, 2016)

BeV, Looking good!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 24, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Those are gonna be Great !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! Busted! I know better too... Must be my dylsexia kicking in... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Fixed. Thanks Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## b-one (Aug 24, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 25, 2016)

They look delicious!

Al


----------



## ndwildbill (Aug 25, 2016)

Looking good!  Makes me hungry for some ABTs!!


----------



## redheelerdog (Aug 25, 2016)

Dang it man! Is that shrimp in the ABTs? Oh my, that is a great idea!













Thats what im talking about.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Aug 21, 2016


----------



## driedstick (Aug 25, 2016)

Looks good from here and Welcome

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 7, 2016)

Here they were going in the smoker. Sorry about the blurry picture!













smoker-0000.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Sep 7, 2016






Had some extra space so filled a rack with some mustard/dry rub beef ribs. Loaded a full AMNPS with Smokehouse Apple/Alder pellets. MES set to 225 for 2 hours. (Left the ribs in longer)

They went layered into a disposable aluminum pan and covered in plastic wrap until Saturday afternoon potluck with a quick trip on the grill to crisp them up.

Actually this was a fish taco feed following a rockfish tournament. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. We all gorged on fresh caught (hours ago) fish tacos... but these ABT were an absolute show stealer!

Oh and the ribs were good too! Loved the flavor but weren't quite as tender as I was hoping.


----------

